# [Aporte] Construir limpiadora ultrasonidos 10L 200w



## Linesguapo2 (Sep 23, 2017)

Queréis una limpiadora ultrasónica de una buena capacidad y no os la podéis permitir este vuestro post, os voy a enseñar como hacerla por entre 100 y 150€ dependiendo de lo que podáis reciclar.

Comenzamos con las especificaciones y precios:

Cubeta de aluminio de 10 litros de 

200w de potencia ultrasónica

50w de potencia calórica  

40k Hz de frecuencia

Drenaje con grifo 

Programador  electrónico

Control electrónico de la temperatura

Control de averías 

Displays LED



Materiales:

 Cubeta grastronorm de 10l  10€ de segunda mano. y de 50 a 60€ nuevas 

http://www.nisbets.co.uk/vogue-stainless-steel-2-3-gastronorm-pan-150mm/K814/ProductDetail.raction

Yo la de 2º mano la compré en alcorcon calle (calle ebanistas 17) pero en vuestras ciudades seguro que encotrais tiendas de hoteleria de 2º mano 

Tabla/tablero de pino o de DM entre 5€ y 15€ según material a mi 0€ ya que lo reciclo de una caja de pino.


Placa de control y  + 2 trasductores  de 50w 40kHz  40€: 
2 UNID Conductor Electricos Junta 110VAC 100 W + 50 W 40 KHz Transductor Ultrasónico de 45mm Calidad CleanerDurable
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32725442356/32725442356.html

(Yo le he puesto dos con 4 transductores dos de 50w + 2 60w

Temporizador digital con display: 4.23 €
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/12V...32767295407.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.V7bjgo

Fuente de alimentación (en principio de 12v 3 A) Reciclada 0€

Botón de encendido con LED de estado: 2,31 € 16mm Interruptor de Botón de Metal de alimentación 6 V 12 V 24 V 36 V 110 V 220 V Auto bloqueo plana Enclavamiento 1NA 1NC rojo azul verde amarillo blanco
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32676085681/32676085681.html


Botones de programación metálicos sin LED: 1,45€ 1 unids 12mm impermeable interruptor de botón momentáneo plana redonda de metal de acero inoxidable colorido led luz brille bocina de un coche auto del reajuste
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32765605674/32765605674.html

Cable con enchufe sucko. 1,50€

Espiga metálica: 2€

Macarrón trasparent: 1€

Grifo de jardín+ filtro + acople rápido de calefacción sobre unos 15€

Estaño (céntimos)
Cableado eléctrico de 1 o 1,5 : 0,50
Termoretractil: (céntimos)
Soldadura en frío: 12€ 
Silicona o sicaflex: 5€

Cola térmica: 4€
Barniz: 6€
Lija, 2€
Tirafondos: (céntimos)
Espigas (céntimos)
Cola blanca(céntimos)
Patas de goma 2€ (he utilizado unos silencie block de las condesadoras de A.A

Resistencias eléctricas calóricas: 12€


2 Unids Calentadores Ptc Elemento de Calefacción Secador de Pelo Accesorios Rulos Calentador 80-120-220 Grados Celsius12v Calentador De Aire
http://s.aliexpress.com/Nzm2QFfI 
(from AliExpress Android)
Termómetro con display y corte electrónico 2,40€

1 UNIDS W1209 DC 12 V interruptor de control de calor termostato frío temperatura controlador de temperatura termómetro termo
http://s.aliexpress.com/ji6NJrmY 
(from AliExpress Android)
Cinta de plata (céntimos)

Herramientas necesarias:

Soldador
Taladro
Caladora
Broca de espigas 
Brocas de madera
Martillo
Brocha
Destornilladores
Dremel
Lijadora 
Caladora
Tijeras 

 A qui os dejo el primer vídeo del invento, y os iré subiendo todos los vídeos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 23, 2017)

Linesguapo2 dijo:


> Queréis una limpiadora ultrasónica de una buena capacidad y no os la podéis permitir este vuestro post, os voy a enseñar como hacerla por entre 100 y 150€ dependiendo de lo que podáis reciclar. . . . . .


!Wow, como hablas rapido (ligero) amigo mas parece un narrador de partida de Futbol!.   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Linesguapo2 (Sep 25, 2017)

Os dejo un vídeo con las primeras pruebas del funcionamiento ( solo circuito de ultrasonidos, sin control electrónico)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 25, 2017)

!Felicitaciones amigo , sin dudas tu invento funciona y  muy bien , pero aun sigo sin entiender papas do que  que hablas ,eres por demasiado rapido (ligero)!    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 25, 2017)

Lo primero es felicitarte por un buen trabajo realizado...y después decirte que sería bueno que pongas que no se pueda poner en marcha si no tiene cierto nivel de agua dentro, o se rompen los transconductores, otra es que no debería de estar las piezas puestas en el suelo sino en una útil separado del fondo, y por último estaría de fábula que pusieras que el líquido se caliente, es mas efectivo...saludos

PD: amigo daniel, si hablar así te parece rápido, es que no as visto nunca a una española cabreada.....eso si es gritar rápido, a mi mujer me remito....saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 25, 2017)

Daniel.more dijo:


> PD: amigo daniel, si hablar así te parece rápido, es que no as visto nunca a una española cabreada.....eso si es gritar rápido, a mi mujer me remito....saludos


Hola Tocayo , jo entiendo lo Español hablado relativamente bien , ya estuve en Guatemala por 2 meses a trabajo y tanbien platicava con hermanos latinos por la banda ciudadana (11Metros o 27Mhz) , ahora ese conpañero hablas con la velocidad de una metralladora!.    
Me costa a entiender el y cuanto a una Española furiosa (cabreada) , mejor no conocer   
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Linesguapo2 (Sep 25, 2017)

Daniel.more dijo:


> Lo primero es felicitarte por un buen trabajo realizado...y después decirte que sería bueno que pongas que no se pueda poner en marcha si no tiene cierto nivel de agua dentro, o se rompen los transconductores, otra es que no debería de estar las piezas puestas en el suelo sino en una útil separado del fondo, y por último estaría de fábula que pusieras que el líquido se caliente, es mas efectivo...saludos
> 
> PD: amigo daniel, si hablar así te parece rápido, es que no as visto nunca a una española cabreada.....eso si es gritar rápido, a mi mujer me remito....saludos  [emoji38]


Si eso es asi, esa era una prueba en bruto solo para comprobar que tal funcionaba antes de seguir construyendola, pero cuando esté terminada y haga un vídeo del control y funcionamiento final lo aclararé. En cuanto a lo del calor está previsto instalar un sistema calefacción para subir la temperatura y con un control electrónico para que sea preciso. Solo con ultrasonidos en agua tarda como una hora en subir a unos 40°, si son piezas de coche se necesitan por lo menos 60 hasta 80 para que queden relucientes. Para placas se puede limpiar en frío con agua destilada pero es más efectivo usar alcohol isopropilico pero en este tamaño, el nivel mínimo de liquido estará sobre unos 3 - 4 litros y eso en alcohol son unos 10€...

Por lo que la idea es limpiar todo con agua, destilada o no dependiendo si es Electrónica o  no, luego para que el secado de la placa sea rápido y sin tener que darle calor, se sumerge la PCB en un tapper con 3 cm de alcohol que sería como 1/4 de litro y una vez se saca del alcohol se seca en unos pocos minutos.

Por último si eres tan amable puede aclarar lo de útil separado del suelo, te refieres al tornillo que lleva el transductor en el medio y que se saca un poco para que toque el primero en  suelo de la cubeta?


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola mira me refería a esto, fui al taller para hacerle fotos a una de las mías, también es muy útil el desagüe del producto una vez usado con una llave de esfera, yo alguna vez para evitar el gasto de luz cuando tengo que usarlas mucho de seguido, lo que suelo hacer es un pequeño truco, que es calentar el liquido y ya echarlo caliente a 60 grados, es una buena opción si quieres que te salga mas económica y que gaste menos energía al usarla, la calefacción solo mantiene luego el calor.... saludos


----------



## Linesguapo2 (Sep 25, 2017)

Daniel.more dijo:


> Hola mira me refería a esto, fui al taller para hacerle fotos a una de las mías, también es muy útil el desagüe del producto una vez usado con una llave de esfera, yo alguna vez para evitar el gasto de luz cuando tengo que usarlas mucho de seguido, lo que suelo hacer es un pequeño truco, que es calentar el liquido y ya echarlo caliente a 60 grados, es una buena opción si quieres que te salga mas económica y que gaste menos energía al usarla, la calefacción solo mantiene luego el calor.... saludos


Ah vale la mía van pegadas al piso, en otras comerciales las he visto así, y para hacerlo como la tuya tiene que estar estampado en hueco, la tulla es comercial ¿No?

Con respecto al cesto para no apoyar las piezas directamente en el fondo , he conseguido un cestillo  de acero inox muy interesante y económico, ya os lo enseñaré


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 26, 2017)

las mías son comerciales, por eso respondí a tu post para que pudieras sacarle partido a las ideas que usan las empresas que las comercializan... entendiendo que ellos son grandes empresas que tienen equipos de investigación para mejorar los equipos,  saludos.


----------



## Linesguapo2 (Sep 26, 2017)

Daniel.more dijo:


> las mías son comerciales, por eso respondí a tu post para que pudieras sacarle partido a las ideas que usan las empresas que las comercializan... entendiendo que ellos son grandes empresas que tienen equipos de investigación para mejorar los equipos,  saludos.


Sí por eso lo mejor es inspirarse, en modelos comerciales como tú dices , te agradecería si pudieras tirar alguna foto a las tripas.

En principio me he basado en un par de modelos que habían colgando la teardown en Youtube, pero si veo el tuyo igual veo alguna cosa que se me ha pasado.

¿De cuantos kHz es la tuya?

¿Tiene modo degas?

En cuanto a lo que comentas del grifo, tienes mucha razón, es genial, yo le he puesto uno, y es muy cómodo, y hice algunas pruebas antes de instalarlo, y sin grifo era una odisea sacar tanto agua.


----------

